# Cost of e cigarette starter kits for Noobies



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

After deciding to try vaping after 35 years of smoking, I visited a Cape Town Vape Shop to do some research as to the costs involved, and for advice on what to buy. I also did a lot of U Tube research.

Armed with this "knowledge" I visited my favorite SA based auction site. I was amazed to see how cheap these devices were. The majority of starter kits were eGo based e cigarettes. Being the thrifty grumpy old man that I am, I assumed that they would be absolute rubbish.

They were so cheap that I ordered my first kit which consisted of : Two stainless steel 1100 mah batteries, two atomisers, USB charger, 10ml e juice, power adaptor and a great zip up case. I paid R 101 on auction.

I have since bought three more sets on auction at even lower prices (different batteries and atomisers ). I have been vaping with them for about five months. I have been truly amazed at the quality. I vape heavily and the batteries last most of the day.

The vendors on the site sell (i.e. not auction ) these kits at R 150 - R250. 

My question is. Why do most vendors charge so much more ?


----------



## RATZ (24/12/14)

I think you may need to revisit that shop and ask to try some of there devices to compare.
There is a tangible difference between a china mall ego style device and a genuine Kangertech Evod setup. Once you move from cigalikes to VW devices, there is a huge leap forward again.

However if you are happy with what you have, then be happy that it works for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> After deciding to try vaping after 35 years of smoking, I visited a Cape Town Vape Shop to do some research as to the costs involved, and for advice on what to buy. I also did a lot of U Tube research.
> 
> Armed with this "knowledge" I visited my favorite SA based auction site. I was amazed to see how cheap these devices were. The majority of starter kits were eGo based e cigarettes. Being the thrifty grumpy old man that I am, I assumed that they would be absolute rubbish.
> 
> ...



Most interesting that devices so cheap have worked so well for you.
All I can say is I am happy for you @Puff the Magic Dragon ! 

My first devices were a Twisp and Green Smoke and they were nowhere as cheap as what you got. Then I moved onto Kanger products. I actually never gave these cheapies a try - but mainly because I never came across them. 

Perhaps you could take a photo for us and post it of the devices you have bought - I am curious to see what they are and what they look like.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

RATZ said:


> I think you may need to revisit that shop and ask to try some of there devices to compare.
> There is a tangible difference between a china mall ego style device and a genuine Kangertech Evod setup. Once you move from cigalikes to VW devices, there is a huge leap forward again.
> 
> However if you are happy with what you have, then be happy that it works for you.



Thanks for your reply . No need for me to visit that shop again. I have tried several others, including my sister's Kangertech, when she visited from Durban two weeks ago.

Perhaps I failed to express myself clearly. The majority of the world's smokers are poor. If the cheaper brands were freely available at vape shops etc. , more people could stop smoking. I find that debating the merits of one brand over another to be unproductive. As you correctly say, if it ..."works for you". It's similar to debating BMW vs Merc . or in this case BMW vs Tata.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for your reply . No need for me to visit that shop again. I have tried several others, including my sister's Kangertech, when she visited from Durban two weeks ago.
> 
> Perhaps I failed to express myself clearly. The majority of the world's smokers are poor. If the cheaper brands were freely available at vape shops etc. , more people could stop smoking. I find that debating the merits of one brand over another to be unproductive. As you correctly say, if it ..."works for you". It's similar to debating BMW vs Merc . or in this case BMW vs Tata.



I do agree with you that if you could get a cheap device for say R100 to R200 and it was decent enough to quit stinkies on - then many more smokers would be able to get into vaping.

However, I do think the juices is where the real cost lies - at least for those not always trying to upgrade their hardware.

And the _very _cheap juices can be knockoffs made with inferior, sometimes not so healthy ingredients.

What was the price of your juices you bought in the last few months? And what type of juice was it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Most interesting that devices so cheap have worked so well for you.
> All I can say is I am happy for you @Puff the Magic Dragon !
> 
> My first devices were a Twisp and Green Smoke and they were nowhere as cheap as what you got. Then I moved onto Kanger products. I actually never gave these cheapies a try - but mainly because I never came across them.
> ...



Hi. Perhaps I have just been lucky with the cheapies. No problems so far. Like anyone else I intend to move on to other more exciting things. I have been reading on this site to see what advice is available.

I will try to upload a photo. I am new at these things. If I can't do it myself I will ask the trouble and strife to assist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Nothing wrong with paying less...but unfortunately "less" sometimes comes with a lot of negatives. Cheap batteries can (and have) exploded because they were not meant to use in these devices. Cheap e-liquids can (and have been found to) contain ingredients that are as bad as cigarettes for you.

I'm trully glad it's working for you, and I think it would be safest to get someone to help you put pics us so that we can see and advise on whether or not the devices you are using would be safe for you - you gain nothing by saving R200 and then causing serious harm to yourself.

I'm not trying to imply that this is the case here, I just generally lean towards caution when something has the potential to be dangerous. 

As to the price of devices, and vaping gear in general, I do not think that it is (generally) overpriced. A frequent comparison is made between the cost of an e-cig setup and liquids vs the medical bills you would have to pay if you keep on smoking. If you look at it from this angle, then these devices really pay for themselves.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi. Perhaps I have just been lucky with the cheapies. No problems so far. Like anyone else I intend to move on to other more exciting things. I have been reading on this site to see what advice is available.
> 
> I will try to upload a photo. I am new at these things. If I can't do it myself I will ask the trouble and strife to assist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nothing wrong with paying less...but unfortunately "less" sometimes comes with a lot of negatives. Cheap batteries can (and have) exploded because they were not meant to use in these devices. Cheap e-liquids can (and have been found to) contain ingredients that are as bad as cigarettes for you.
> 
> I'm trully glad it's working for you, and I think it would be safest to get someone to help you put pics us so that we can see and advise on whether or not the devices you are using would be safe for you - you gain nothing by saving R200 and then causing serious harm to yourself.
> 
> ...




Hi. Thanks for the response.
Before I bought I researched the brand. On Youtube some reviewers claim eGo is the biggest seller in the world. Quite possible if the Chinese are buying them locally, plus selling internationally. I have seen reported cases of battery problems, but likewise, I have seen reported problems with genuine iphone batteries exploding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

I have had numerous clients buy the R250 deal from like china mall only to come to me a month later and spend the money on a proper kit. most of the stuff is fake i even once opened a battery to find the battery compartment filled with a sand like substance and this tiny little battery hence the battery only lasted a month. You get what you pay for at the end of the day. But please remember safety is paramount Lithium ion batteries are not things to play with they are very dangerous if not used correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> I have had numerous clients buy the R250 deal from like china mall only to come to me a month later and spend the money on a proper kit. most of the stuff is fake i even once opened a battery to find the battery compartment filled with a sand like substance and this tiny little battery hence the battery only lasted a month. You get what you pay for at the end of the day. But please remember safety is paramount Lithium ion batteries are not things to play with they are very dangerous if not used correctly.



Sorry to hear others have had problems. I can only speak from my experience, where four sets (8 e cigs) have lasted for around five months. I tend to rotate a few of them. One in car, wife's car, at work etc. (am getting older so if I forget to take a spare, there is always one lying around) Hundreds of sets have been sold on the site I referred to and I am unaware of any problems.

Quite honestly if they all gave in tomorrow, I have already had more than my money's worth. After all I quit smoking after being a 30 plus stinky per day smoker.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> I do agree with you that if you could get a cheap device for say R100 to R200 and it was decent enough to quit stinkies on - then many more smokers would be able to get into vaping.
> 
> However, I do think the juices is where the real cost lies - at least for those not always trying to upgrade their hardware.
> 
> ...



Hi.

I have tried various juices, from different shops. Some very expensive.....others, comparatively, fairly cheap. We all know that juices are cheap to manufacture. Even if one does DIY , and buy ingredients from retail outlets, which have a huge markup, they can be made fairly cheaply.

I guess price depends on quality as well as how much profit one wants to make. Perhaps one of the DIY juice makers can tell us what their cost per 10 ml is.


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

I see you have a bottom coil mPT2 style atomizer in there. That is what I started on, on 36 mg mind you - to get rid of a 80 a day habit. Gave a very good vape. The others look like top coil atomizers, which never did it for me. Battery wise, my big problem with those is that they did not last very long for me, so it was a constant visit to the charger and making sure one has enough charged ones. 
Moved to rebuildables, which are at least twice as effective in vaporizing juice, allowed me to move down in nicotine strength and discover real flavour in jooses. And 18650 batteries for longer and more convenient battery life. Of course many other choices (WW devices, commercial tanks, RTAs, etc.) available as well.
To answer your question, on the assumption that those are safe devices, I think that the percentage of peeps quitting on those are lower than on more effective, but more expensive devices.
Of course, if they work for you, they are perfect for you. And more cost effective as well.
Happy vaping fellow vaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> I see you have a bottom coil mPT2 style atomizer in there. That is what I started on, on 36 mg mind you - to get rid of a 80 a day habit. Gave a very good vape. The others look like top coil atomizers, which never did it for me. Battery wise, my big problem with those is that they did not last very long for me, so it was a constant visit to the charger and making sure one has enough charged ones.
> Moved to rebuildables, which are at least twice as effective in vaporizing juice, allowed me to move down in nicotine strength and discover real flavour in jooses. And 18650 batteries for longer and more convenient battery life. Of course many other choices (WW devices, commercial tanks, RTAs, etc.) available as well.
> To answer your question, on the assumption that those are safe devices, I think that the percentage of peeps quitting on those are lower than on more effective, but more expensive devices.
> Of course, if they work for you, they are perfect for you. And more cost effective as well.
> Happy vaping fellow vaper.


 
Hi There : 

Thanks for the good advice. Thinking of getting a Nemisis clone (18650). These clones have had pretty good reviews. What do you think ?


----------



## Riddle (24/12/14)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi There :
> 
> Thanks for the good advice. Thinking of getting a Nemisis clone (18650). These clones have had pretty good reviews. What do you think ?



I have 1 of those clones. Works pretty great for me. You will have to forget commercial tanks though if you going that route. Else you will have to get a "kick" to accommodate them.


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi There :
> 
> Thanks for the good advice. Thinking of getting a Nemisis clone (18650). These clones have had pretty good reviews. What do you think ?


I have never had one, but probably the most popular mech on this forum. Personally I liked the Launcher V2 in tube mod format. At the moment I only use Reos, which is a bottom fed box mech. Something similar but vastly less expensive is now coming out of China - see Group Buy here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kui-bottom-feed-mod.7319/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (24/12/14)

@Puff the Magic Dragon congrats Bud! Have to say i started on a Twisp as i didnt "get" what the hype was about all the doodly bits on the sites.....now that the bug has bitten me i have a crapload of setups. Some small and some big. Enjoy the journey Bud! Thats what its all about!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/12/14)

Hey @Puff the Magic Dragon - interesting thread you have started. 
I have been down some interesting paths vape-gear wise myself. From the devices you mention to Provari's. I'm also sometimes less diplomatic than some of the other forum members it seems  My intention is not to offend anyone, just to express a view openly and unfiltered:
You really should not kid yourself - the vendors you see on the forum are not charging more for the same product. They're charging more for a better product. And certainly, for a safer product that gives some peace of mind. Like most things, you get what you pay for. Also, cheap is expensive. Now, one doesn't need to spend on something like a Provari to get a good, safe vape. Not at all. But a super cheap Chinese "eGo style" knock-off bought on auction just has far too many question marks associated to warrant what can only be seen as a risk. Many are perfectly safe, but it's an undebatable fact that many are not. Not knowing is risk. You shouldn't need to be lucky. And what is the result of not being lucky? The unfortunate accidents, hospitalisations, fires from dodgy chargers etc that plague the industry are well documented and you won't struggle to find this online. And juices are even more questionable - all those nasties found in some of these no-name brand samples which cause panic amongst the public and actually harm the vaping industry which for the most part is self-regulating and safety conscious - I like knowing that whats in the juice I'm vaping is of good quality and doesn't contain harmful substances, low-grade nicotine etc. Also, that if there's a problem, there is recourse. There's a number to call where I can talk to a human being. After all - we all quit smoking in the name of health and safety right?

It really is possible to vape well, and safely, without breaking the bank. There are even some well-priced locally built products that are grand. It's gonna cost more than R101, but it'll be substantially cheaper than the 35 years of smoking either way. It's great that you've decided to discuss this in this forum because it's a highly relevant issue worth thrashing out and getting opinions. Always a good idea to talk to our vendors and there are some really experienced vets as well who offer invaluable advice - they certainly have helped me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

